# Arnett slingbow mod & release



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

A few pics showing a modded Arnett style catty. New ergo handle, TTB tubes,, nock string and separate release string with serving. A bow string release made from 12mm ally (pain in the butt) and Solomon weave lanyard...









































All it needs is a whisker biscuit and a few arrows. Zing... Thwack!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

jauser very nice got some video it really looks interesting !

cheers


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice job. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks good, is that a twist release then? How does it affect the accuracy


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

do you just have it spin on ya finger on release looks cool


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

...Well the little 'L' cut between the fingers works as a 'sear' on the bow string and you can tune it by adjusting the actual shape with a fine file and/or adding bow string wax which really is necessary to limit wear on the serving seeing's how aluminium is quite abrasive. It improves accuracy by limiting biomechanical factors during release and if set up right you are in fact drawing with your whole arm, shoulder and back via the lanyard instead of just using finger strength so can shoot much heavier poundage with ease. The best ancient warrior archers had massive left forearms and very strong Rhomboids and Trapezius (the muscles that pull your Scapular together like in a seated row). Just draw to the same spot each time, breath in and then out and on the slight pause between breaths slowly relax your forefinger (this breathing technique should be used for all shooting/accuracy sports), the devise rotates slightly on your middle finger and... ping... bullseye. Of course it takes a little getting used to and there are much more sophisticated release aids for around $50 but with this you can say "I made it" and it's a great talking point on the range (especially great if a lovely like minded woman happens to notice your, err, shiny tool...) and Leon13 I haven't got the whisker biscuit or any arras yet but when I do I'll endeavour to make a vid of me shooting this here catty and will let you all know what I think.

Cheers Blokes

Rapier


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent idea, thanks for sharing!


----------

